# Positionierung in XSL-FO



## CelikBlek (20. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

habe zwei Fragen zur XSL-FO. 

1. Wie kann ich manuell Seitenwechsel erzwingen?
2. Wie kann ich einen Text Block ganz unten an der Seite positionieren (im body)? Also direkt über den Footer.
Habe schon gegoogelt, leider nichts passendes gefunden.

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## byte (20. Mrz 2006)

Hab keine Ahnung von XSL-FO, aber hab zu 1. mal das hier ergooglet:

http://www.sagehill.net/docbookxsl/PageBreaking.html

Ganz unten steht beschrieben, wie Du ein Template für (harte) Page Breaks baust.

Vielleichts hilfts ja...


----------



## CelikBlek (20. Mrz 2006)

Hat geholfen vielen Dank 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Text vor dem break ganz unten Positionieren und dann bin ich erstmal durch


----------

